# Where to buy a used Kayak?



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to be in the market for a new kayak here soon...well...not "new" but rather "new to me."

I really just don't want to spend as much as a new kayak runs.. Lol

Where can I find a used kayak? Are there any specific websites to check or stores to find? I just don't know where to start looking other than Craigslist.

Located in Akron/Canton


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I got my wilderness systems ride off of craigslist. If you are willing to drive to pick it up, try expanding the search on there to other metro areas, especially those around waterways. 

You can also browse different kayak and fishing forums, even a google search for the model you are looking for with for sale or used at the end will turn up some results..


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am sure you will get some PMs from this site too. Someone is always selling one. I sold two last year. What are you looking for?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Here in the marketplace forum.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I very much want a jackson cuda 12 or kilroy or tripper 12. Would consider native ultimate or ws commander, or lure 10/11.5


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

homepiece said:


> I got my wilderness systems ride off of craigslist. If you are willing to drive to pick it up, try expanding the search on there to other metro areas, especially those around waterways.
> 
> You can also browse different kayak and fishing forums, even a google search for the model you are looking for with for sale or used at the end will turn up some results..


How do ya like the ride....love mine


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I got it for an absolute steal a couple of years ago.. $600 with a Bending Branches paddle and ram mounts included. Like the ride quite a bit, and have put a beating on it the past couple of years..

I will be rolling a Jackson Coosa HD this year, but I am going to keep the ride for my wife and friends.



Saugeye Tom said:


> How do ya like the ride....love mine


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

homepiece said:


> I got it for an absolute steal a couple of years ago.. $600 with a Bending Branches paddle and ram mounts included. Like the ride quite a bit, and have put a beating on it the past couple of years.. my ride is a 15.....the men I fish with are the Jackson Pirates . They make fun at me......I'll join the jacksons soon...the Jackson 5 will be the new name
> 
> I will be rolling a Jackson Coosa HD this year, but I am going to keep the ride for my wife and friends.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

You may not find much of a discount on used Jackson's. A lot of the prices on used one's I have seen in the past may save you 200.00, the advantage is they may add some items extra. Also many of the shops are discounting last years models right to make room for 2016 ones. I know Columbus Kayak still have several 2015 models at huge discounts.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

On FB. KAYAK BUY SELL TRADE A lot on there for sale


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Where are you located? I know Great Miami Outfitters in Dayton was selling a few demo fishing kayaks when I was there recently.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm in North Canton, lol. I tend to fish a lot of Mogadore area.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent you a pm


----------

